# Hypertrophy rep ranges to maximize strength gains??



## anklebreaker (May 15, 2007)

Hey, I've been lifting for about a year or so now sticking mostly to big compund lifts (squats/deads/presses/rows/etc) with the goals of increasing functional strength and athletic performance (mostly for basketball but also just for general health/athleticism).  I've put on about 20 pounds and improved my lifts alot (currently squat/clean/dead/bench max=265/195/365/210 at 6' 2" 190) but I never spent any time lifting higher rep ranges (usualy under 6 reps per set and each set taken pretty close to failure) for hypertrophy and I am wondering if I woud develop strenght better in the long run if I spent some time working at higher rep ranges (8-12) to just build more muscle and then return to low rep sets to train that muscle for maximal sttrength and efficiency.  Or should I just stick to intense low rep sets to maximize strength gains?


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Why not use some strenght lifts and some hypertrophy lifts. Or you could go in and out of strength weeks and hypertrophy weeks. Many ways to do it.


----------



## depaul (May 15, 2007)

If you build more muscle by working the muscle in the hypertrophy range, and then return to strength rep ranges, then theoretically that extra muscle would allow you to get more from the strength training alone.  Although, "strength" training does not preclude gains in size as well.

I think it is a good thing to incorporate regular work in all the rep ranges, even endurance.  Keep your focus on strength if you want, but don't be afraid to do some higher rep work as well.  This is good for your general health and conditioning (especially basketball - by the way, also consider doing plyometrics - great for explosiveness), and also there's at least one study that showed subjects who worked in a variety of rep ranges made greater gains in size and strength than those who didn't (P-Funk posted it on this site a while back, and I made a small effort to find it but didn't.  He probably could dig it up again if you're interested.)  While one study isn't proof that that's the right way to train, it merits consideration.

Bottom line: give it a try and see how your body responds.


----------



## anklebreaker (May 15, 2007)

One thing I was considering was sort of periodizing within a week - that way I could just alternate between sessions (I do full body workouts) focused on higher and lower rep ranges and not really have to worry too much about long term planning.  Or is it more effective to specificaly target hypertrohpy or strength during one time period and focus on another one later?


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Good post.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

If you do total body why not just do it like this:

Day1-Endurance
Day2-Hypertrophy
Day3-Strength


----------



## anklebreaker (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Good post.



Agreed.  Very useful information depaul. I have also recently started incorporating some plyos into my routine but I am hesitant to do to much because I also play alot of bball which Im sure is a somewhat similar stimulus to what plyos would provide.  As for the study you referenced, I am willing to take your summary of it at face value as it sounds like a very reasonable conclusion.


----------



## depaul (May 16, 2007)

anklebreaker said:


> One thing I was considering was sort of periodizing within a week - that way I could just alternate between sessions (I do full body workouts) focused on higher and lower rep ranges and not really have to worry too much about long term planning.  Or is it more effective to specificaly target hypertrohpy or strength during one time period and focus on another one later?



Well, I could make something up, but I don't know.  DD's suggestion sounds good though, in fact it's pretty much what I do (not that that means it's a good idea  )  Think of it as a sort of modified Power/Rep range/Shock if you want.



anklebreaker said:


> Agreed.  Very useful information depaul. I have also recently started incorporating some plyos into my routine but I am hesitant to do to much because I also play alot of bball which Im sure is a somewhat similar stimulus to what plyos would provide.  As for the study you referenced, I am willing to take your summary of it at face value as it sounds like a very reasonable conclusion.



I think plyos being similar to stimulus of basketball is a good reason to do them!  That just means that getting better and more efficient at plyo exercises would translate easier to getting better at those same movements in basketball (ie jumping, cutting, flopping - if you're Vlade - or whatever).  If you're worried about overdoing it, you could just gradually introduce the plyos and see how your body is responding, but I'd recommend giving it a try.

And thanks, I know that study's somewhere!...


----------

